# A4 convertible



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

Hey
Going to look at this tomorrow, anything i should be asking? cambelt etc

I think its a good price and only up the road from me, i have a TT but need something bigger now.

http://www.vwgolfgti.com/audi-a4-cabrio ... ic-1532155


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks good but I can't help thinking this would be worth the extra £1000 - newer, 12,000 miles less, bigger engine.

http://www.vwgolfgti.com/bmw-330-ci-spo ... nt-1500481

Ldn


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

London said:


> Looks good but I can't help thinking this would be worth the extra £1000 - newer, 12,000 miles less, bigger engine.
> 
> http://www.vwgolfgti.com/bmw-330-ci-spo ... nt-1500481
> 
> Ldn


It is nice but i just prefer Audi's and had my eye on the A4 for about 7 months now.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

beware of the multitronic gearbox - honest john has a downer on this gearbox as it can be problematic and it's very, very expensive to repair.

it's a very early model but i have always liked the A4 convertible.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't let anyone sit in the back unless they have a small moustache and a penchant for swastikas


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

hooting_owl said:


> beware of the multitronic gearbox - honest john has a downer on this gearbox as it can be problematic and it's very, very expensive to repair.
> 
> it's a very early model but i have always liked the A4 convertible.


Thats the only thing that puts me off but everycar has some problem, the TT had quite a few i had to sort out lol

It is an early model but has FSH and quite low mileage, ill have to check for repairs. Any tell tell signs on the gearbox? Cheers


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't know about tell-tale signs, but I've read so much bad stuff about the multitronic that I'd avoid it at all costs.


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

avoid the multi tronic

and the 2.4 V6 is ridiculously slow and appalling fuel consumption

and its poverty spec, how can you not have heated seats in a convert ? we dont live it Dubai !!

just hold out for a 1.8T manual + remap = job done


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i've read too many horror stories about the multitronic too and i would avoid.

i know most cars have fault, but when it comes to loosing power when driving, or complete drive it's too scary for me. 
go for the manual or the quattro model auto as that has a different auto box


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

I decided against it, more trouble then its worse

I am going to get a 1.8T manual then the right one comes along

Thanks for your advice


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i was going for an A4 cab but after all the concerns about the mulititronic i ended up with the BMW 330ci Sport auto...bigger inside as well


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

I finally got one

Sold my TT and was upset [smiley=bigcry.gif] (sad to say)

Well i got a grey audi A4 cabriolet, 2.4 Sport. 2003 - 48000miles, FSH. £6800 
The car was priced at £7500 but i suppose when someone pulls out £6800 and is willing to take it what can they say?

Full electrics, seats etc. 
Very pleased, not as quick as the TT but much more comfortable.


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

This is the car

http://motoring.friday-ad.co.uk/bristol/used-cars-for-sale/audi/-KPE161458


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice glad you got one of the earlier cars much nicer befor Audi started fitting that horible new grill


----------

